# How early should i start obedience training?



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

Hello guys! My little puppy Isaac comes home soon and I wanted to know when to start taking him to puppy classes and basic skills. I've spoken to the lady who takes the classes and she said any time after he has had his first 2 injections! He will be 10 weeks when the first lesson starts, is this too young? Or will he be fine?
Obedience is really important for me and we have a very young baby and might want to train the dog in agility later on etc !

Any help would be great


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

It is an issue of being around other dogs before vaccinations...we were not allowed to start puppy classes untill our pupou had was fully vaccinated. It was the rules of the class and we actually had to show proof of vaccination


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

he starts learing the day your bring him home so its never too early. you will already have taught him sit and come atleast before he starts the class


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

We started training Vincent the day we got him - he was 7 weeks (and 1 day!!). He can now come when we call his name (75% of the time...) sit and is now learning drop it. He's taken it all well in his stride!

When we took him to the vet for his 8 week vaccination he told us because of the poodle in him he needs to be well stimulated and training is the best thing for it! We're still going to take him to puppy class but we're hoping that he'll be able to do a lot of the lessons already!


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

Okay great. The class starts when puppy will be 10 weeks old, she said for the first week I can come without him an learn there and take it home to him! So when he first starts going he will be 11 weeks. Will he be okay then? Or does he have to be a certain age before his injections? We are picking him up at 7 weeks !


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I would ask your vet, For us the second injection was at 12 weeks but it could vary. 
Are there rules for your class that he has to have his second injection??

The classes are great for dog socialization....the rest of the stuff is more about training you to train your dog than them training your dog. But it is so necessary for socializing the dog


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah she said he needs his 2 sets of injections to be able to join. But that I can go to the classes without him for 2 weeks to learn myself then bring him! Don't wanna look like an idiot there without a dog! Haha


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Lauramegan said:


> Okay great. The class starts when puppy will be 10 weeks old, she said for the first week I can come without him an learn there and take it home to him! So when he first starts going he will be 11 weeks. Will he be okay then? Or does he have to be a certain age before his injections? We are picking him up at 7 weeks !


Vincent is my first puppy so I'm no expert but our vet told us his last vaccs are at 12 weeks and he can go out for walks about a week after that.

I know there is varying opinion here, from what I can tell it's vaccs vs socialisation. By the time Vincent is 13 weeks old he'd have forgotten what other dogs look like! So I am assuming he might be a bit (a HUGE) pain in the behind when we take him to class.

I guess as long as you know that the other dogs have been vaccinated there shouldn't be a problem....my advice is ask your vet! always better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Do you guys have pet stores where you are allowed to take the dogs in?? because once they have had their second shot them there a few times before class so they get used to the other dogs....but don't worry about how the dog does in class. just make sure you absorb as much as possible and train them lots at home too.


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

We have a pets at home which is where I was going to take him for his injections etc as there puppy pack offers etc seem reasonable and it's where our cat is registered! I'll ask a friend who works there as a nurse if they do puppy meetings! Im not worried about how he will do in class, as long as he enjoys it and we learn things and bond together! So I hope he will be able to start with me so i don't look like the crazy woman! Might take my baby instead and see if I can train him as he is pretty naughty!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I started training with Lolly pretty much from the day we got her. It was great to do while she was still tiny and needed more attention but not old enough to go out for walks. So gave us both some stimutation! I bought a clicker and it came with an instruction manual. Also really good to teach and practice recall in the garden ready for the big day when you let them off the lead (which we did from her very first walk).
Remember - tasty treats like chicken, sausage and cheese work wonders!!!


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

Haha cheese! What if I forget and leave it in my pocket? Eww! 
I shall look into it, I guess if i go on my own until he is big enough then I will know how to train him at home 1-1 and then he will be okay at the course! It's just that because of the small area I live in waiting lists are long and I need to sort these things out now!


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Lauramegan said:


> Yeah she said he needs his 2 sets of injections to be able to join. But that I can go to the classes without him for 2 weeks to learn myself then bring him! Don't wanna look like an idiot there without a dog! Haha


Hi,
I started at the puppy training class the week before last when Kipper was just 8 weeks old. The first class was theory only without any pups then this week just gone was with the pups.
I told everyone the first week that Kipper was too little to go so that they all knew that I didn't just have a Phantom dog!!!! (I felt the same way as you!)
Anyway, the trainer said that it was great to start so early as I could go home and practise what I'd learnt with Kipper.
I think the classes are as much to train us as the pups- so we know how to train them.
This week she has said I can take Kipper as long as we stay up on the stage away from the other pups as she thinks it will be good for Kipper to get used to the noise etc.
Kipper is now nearly 10weeks and she's doing brilliantly with her training.
Good luck with it all

Pip X


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh brilliant okay, that sounds really good. Thank you !


----------

